# Mahindra 28Xl shuttle won't start



## DocJeep (Mar 26, 2020)

Ok, we bought a used Mahindra 28Xl shuttle about 2 years ago. It had about 320 hours on it when we got it and now has 496 hours. It has been great so far 

The other day I had been plowing and afterwards hosed off the tires and front knuckles due to the mud. Driving back to the barn and as I pulled off the drive about 100 feet from the barn it died and won't crank. No clicking on starter or anything. Voltages are good and power is to the starter but no power on starter solenoid line when I try cranking.

I did swapp seats last year and just twisted the wires for the seat safety to bypass it. That is still good. Checked all other safety switches but don't see an issue. Fuses look good. Even swapped in a new fuel solenoid as that appears to be an issue, but still can't get it to start.

I'm about out of ideas. I've tried to use the schematics that have been posted, but when I enlarge them to read, resolution is too low for me to read.

Anyone have any ideas? I am really getting behind and need the tractor running. Even taking it to a shop will be a problem now as I need the FEL up to pull on the trailer.


----------



## DocJeep (Mar 26, 2020)

OK I found a better copy of the schematic and have been going thru it. I have power from the key to the relay, but not from the relay to the starter. Swapped relays and same issue. Looking at the schematic, there is a "Timer Unit" that appears to energize the relay to send the start signal to the starter.

Anyone know what this "Timer Unit" is, or where to find it. I haven't found it yet so don't know what I'm looking at, and nothing turns up when I do an online search. I'm really getting suspecoious that this may be the problem as it appears to control the ETR solenoid also. This would explain the sudden shutdown as well as the failure to start.


----------



## Info4all (Mar 8, 2020)

DocJeep said:


> OK I found a better copy of the schematic and have been going thru it. I have power from the key to the relay, but not from the relay to the starter. Swapped relays and same issue. Looking at the schematic, there is a "Timer Unit" that appears to energize the relay to send the start signal to the starter.
> 
> Anyone know what this "Timer Unit" is, or where to find it. I haven't found it yet so don't know what I'm looking at, and nothing turns up when I do an online search. I'm really getting suspecoious that this may be the problem as it appears to control the ETR solenoid also. This would explain the sudden shutdown as well as the failure to start.





DocJeep said:


> OK I found a better copy of the schematic and have been going thru it. I have power from the key to the relay, but not from the relay to the starter. Swapped relays and same issue. Looking at the schematic, there is a "Timer Unit" that appears to energize the relay to send the start signal to the starter.
> 
> Anyone know what this "Timer Unit" is, or where to find it. I haven't found it yet so don't know what I'm looking at, and nothing turns up when I do an online search. I'm really getting suspecoious that this may be the problem as it appears to control the ETR solenoid also. This would explain the sudden shutdown as well as the failure to start.



Cut a slit in the bottom of your wiring harness going through the fire wall. If water comes out electrolysis has eaten through your hot wires. Get some new 10 Aug wire and splice it all back together.


----------



## DocJeep (Mar 26, 2020)

Info4all said:


> Cut a slit in the bottom of your wiring harness going through the fire wall. If water comes out electrolysis has eaten through your hot wires. Get some new 10 Aug wire and splice it all back together.


I checked that and the crimp is good and verified power on all wires at the crimp.

I've mulled it over and studied the schematic. Being a Test/Electrical Engineer. I've decided to rewire and get rid of most of the electronics and go dul manual. Looks like I basically need the following circuits: Pull and hold to the solenoid (hold is continual, pull is momentary), relay power for ignition, and power to glow plugs. Could be easily done mounting 3 rockers and one momentary push button. Won't just be a turn the key and go, but I learned on an old Allis Chamblis from the 50s.


----------



## DocJeep (Mar 26, 2020)

Well, just to update this. IT WORKES. I ended just getting rid of the Timer Unit and it only took 2 switches. Was able to tie them into the connector from the Timer Unit and even pulled power for them from the same connector. Easy Mounting the switches in a removable cover on the dash. She fired right up.

We have gotten the garden plowed and the pasture almost mowed.


----------



## tractor5 (Sep 12, 2021)

DocJeep said:


> Ok, we bought a used Mahindra 28Xl shuttle about 2 years ago. It had about 320 hours on it when we got it and now has 496 hours. It has been great so far
> 
> The other day I had been plowing and afterwards hosed off the tires and front knuckles due to the mud. Driving back to the barn and as I pulled off the drive about 100 feet from the barn it died and won't crank. No clicking on starter or anything. Voltages are good and power is to the starter but no power on starter solenoid line when I try cranking.
> 
> ...


My husbands just all of a sudden quit on him as he was going into the pasture. He checked all fuses and safety switches he could find , and nothing. Finally found a dealer/service to pick up and deliver it back. After 2 weeks there, they found water in the electrical. There is less than 110 hours on it , but they sid it was out of warranty so it`s gonna cost over 600.00 to fix. My husband said that Mahindra should pay for it to be fixed because tractors are made to be out working rain or shine.


----------



## MissouriMax (Apr 10, 2020)

DocJeep said:


> Well, just to update this. IT WORKES. I ended just getting rid of the Timer Unit and it only took 2 switches. Was able to tie them into the connector from the Timer Unit and even pulled power for them from the same connector. Easy Mounting the switches in a removable cover on the dash. She fired right up.
> 
> We have gotten the garden plowed and the pasture almost mowed.
> 
> Would really love to see pictures of what you did to go "dul manual," as you said. I keep having electrical problems with my 2013 Max28xl shuttle and would like to go simple with it.


----------



## MissouriMax (Apr 10, 2020)

Would really love to see pictures of what you did to go "dul manual," as you said. I keep having electrical problems with my 2013 Max28xl shuttle and would like to go simple with it.


----------

